
Field Experience with Annex K – Bounds Checking Interfaces - cremno
http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/n1967.htm
======
MrBingley
I find it slightly amusing (and slightly terrifying) that C is still
struggling to figure out the safe way to do even the most basic tasks, such as
copying strings. Contrast this to Rust, which has guaranteed memory safety by
default.

